# UT Rod



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

mhs j843 with micro guides. the white has been shot with russett pearl to give a little bit of a drity look. i got a little heave on the seat, but o well i was tired of working on this one.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

IMO, if you're going to do a weave, at least make sure you can see what the image is. Why do all that work and it comes out looking sloppy?


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Billy 40 said:


> IMO, if you're going to do a weave, at least make sure you can see what the image is. Why do all that work and it comes out looking sloppy?


Please help me I do not understand, I see clearly what the image is.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Hmmm, I think the rod is dang awesome, esp the tiger wrap and grips... very custom and a fine job on this beautiful rod.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I like it a lot better than those "rubber ducky" things that Billy makes.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

My family is all UT, in fact I got 2 sons there now, I like it.....Hopefully you will have more orders after Saturdays game....... Thanks for sharing. 

BTW Billy 40, at 14 years old I would like to see some of the weaves you have done, post some if you get a chance......

Pods


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

My friend is here who doesn't make rubber ducky rods, he said it sort of looks like the state of Texas with Chinese writing on it. If you guys think it looks good, then that's great, but it's not clear, it's not packed well. Sorry for being honest, you guys can blow smoke up his *** all you want but we all know it is not clean work. 

I don't weave. I like seeing weaves that are well done though. This is not one of them


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

It is not the cleanest, well packed weave I have eve seen. I had to look really close to see what it was. I think most of us are not really truthful when we comment on other peoples work. I don't post my work very often because I know I am not as good as some of you guys and I know that you are just being nice. Maybe we need more honest criticism and less " That is really great"
Pat


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

I wasn't trying to be harsh, just honest. If I'm doing something and it's not up to par, I'd love to know. And I'd like to know how to improve. What's the point of saying how great it is if it's not? Pods has some awesome weaves in his profile picture, I'm sur ehe wouldn't have a weave on one of his rods that looks like this. Obviously he knows what he's doing, maybe he should stop worrying about if I weave or not, and offer some advice on how Q can improve.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

How you doing Billy. I couldn't help but respond a bit to this post. You are right in saying if something is out of sorts then the truth is expected. That is if it will fit the time. How many times has your parents told you could do better at your report card and you know the truth is you put your best foot forward? Well the truth is everyone has their best and should be respected for it. The truth is the truth does not have to be said because everyone has an opinion. The medical field has and oath '' first do no harm'' and that's what I'm hoping will happen when you read and hopfully understand what I wrote. I know my builds are not the mose skillfully built but it's the best I can do and will continue to improve as I go. The builders here are very generous in pointing out the good qualities of my builds. But I also know I'm lacking somewhere in someones eyes. No one responds negativley because I hope they see I'm trying to progress. I'm sure Q is doing the same so I say good work Q as we all strive for the perfect rod. 
It is a good thing to see young people on this forum.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*But i still love that rod*

What is wrong is that the weave was done in a thread and i watched doc streach treads on video. I streached the thread and it left those gaps and i though that i would close the gaps. When u streach the a thread u leave your self nothing to play with. I should have left the threads loose and compressed them and add preserver like i normal would. Once i streached could not take back. If u dont like it quite complementing on it and let it fade away because surely i donot want to heart anyone eyes anymore.

Pat that the texas weave i e-mail u about 5 years ago for raymond adams rod for soldiers. What happen to u and raymond. O yes are u and billy kin.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I guess that is why I have gaps in my weaves. I always pull them tight and I always end up with gaps. I will try not pulling my thread so tight.
I am not kin to Billy but he seems nice enough.
Pat


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*Sorry*

I want to think the guys for the positive responses, because I am very grateful for your complements!!!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

There's a lot of work on that one QT and one day I'll sit still long enough to try a weave. Doc sure makes it look easy in his videos

Nice work!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

guides


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

I got lots of respect for anyone who has the guts to do a weave.
It is danged difficult. As a matter of fact, I think it is impossible(to me).

I refuse to post any rods I have built they are so poor looking compared
to the dazzlers you guys are putting up.

Somebody has to do it! Glad there dedicated folks out there pushing
the envelopes.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

kneekap said:


> I got lots of respect for anyone who has the guts to do a weave.
> It is danged difficult. As a matter of fact, I think it is impossible(to me).
> 
> I refuse to post any rods I have built they are so poor looking compared
> ...


Post ur rod. If u ever need help with something on your build send a private message. Iwill be glade to give u input. What some people on here do not understand that those closeups where shot on digital micro with a zieus lens camera. It show stuff the necked does not see.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Don't look too close!! LOL*



QTRODS said:


> Post ur rod. If u ever need help with something on your build send a private message. Iwill be glade to give u input. What some people on here do not understand that those closeups where shot on digital micro with a zieus lens camera. It show stuff the necked does not see.


Q - you are so right about that! What I earlier thought was fantastic work is not always true when seen thru a magnifying lens. We are our own worst critics! I know how he feels though, I'm just learning, but many guys' skills here are so far out there it's a little intimidating. I hope we can continue to learn from each other. Lance and Doc have been so helpful to me... thx again guys. :brew:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

No one should be embarrassed to post their efforts on here. Everyone remembers their early builds, and probably thought they were great at the time, including me, but the more you do, the more you realize how much you can improve. I learn alot from seeing others work on here. And you're right, the digital cams have upped the learning curve...I take pics often, and can see w/ the macro what I can't see even w/ my magnifiers. Doc's credo, "progress, not perfection", says ALOT.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Billy 40 said:


> My friend is here who doesn't make rubber ducky rods, he said it sort of looks like the state of Texas with Chinese writing on it. If you guys think it looks good, then that's great, but it's not clear, it's not packed well. Sorry for being honest, you guys can blow smoke up his *** all you want but we all know it is not clean work.
> 
> I don't weave. I like seeing weaves that are well done though. This is not one of them


Why don't your friend do the taking or is a COWARD!!!


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

My friend doesn't post on the forums, he came to my shop for a workshop and I showed him the pic and asked if he could tell what the weave was.

THe stuff about the camera hilighting mistakes - the camera doesn't lie. If you do clean work, the pictures will reflect that. If the epoxy is smooth and even, if the guide wrap trims are straight, if there's no gaps in the wraps - it will look like that when you post a pic


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*Some old thread*

Most was done before computer and u where born.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*Somemore*

Billy willie


----------

